# October Weight Loss Challenge



## Jen_xx

I figured I would start the 31 day October Weight Loss Challenge. I find that it is a lot easier to stay motivated when involved in a support group. The actual challenge will begin Oct. 1st, 2012 but for those who want to get an early start you are more than welcome. 

Start by telling a little about yourself. Ex. Age, current weight, height, etc. Why do you want to lose the weight? I will go first.

I am 23 years old, and currently I weight 213. This is the biggest I have ever been. I had my daughter this past March and after promising myself I wouldn't gain a ton of weight I did anyway. I had JUST lost all of my pregnancy weight from my son when I found out I was expecting my daughter. I was 145 and hope to make that my goal weight. I just want to feel comfortable in my body again. I don't feel like myself. :cry:

Official weigh ins will begin Oct. 1st !!! So lets get it ladies! I have faith in all of us! :happydance:


----------



## Mea

Hi sounds like a good idea ill join in. 

My name is Maria and I'm 40 years old, 5'5" tall and I currently weigh 144
I started dieting the end of July and I've lost 16lb so far but still want to loose another 10lb before Christmas. 
I just want to get back to pre children weight and look a bit more toned!! I'm now pre twins weight which I'm so pleased about but just really want to be a small size 12 again as I'm not getting any younger!!!


----------



## Jen_xx

Awesome !!! You're doing great already!!! Welcome to the challenge!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies and good luck!

I am Sarah and i am 31yrs old. I need to lose weight before our 3rd cycle of IVF in Feb next year so want a good loss this month. I have been doing the slimming world diet on and off for ages but going to give it 100% this month 
Il weight in the morning and then edit this post xxx


----------



## Princess Lou

Hi.

I'm Hayley, I'm 25, I'll be 26 in November. Also in November I will have been married for four years to an amazing guy (but we all say that don't we? Lol). I am 5ft9.

I battled with an eating disorder for years (it wasn't anorexia or bulimia though and if anyone wants to know what it was PM me). Things got out of hand when I lost my Mum three months after my wedding (she was 44) and I gained weight but never noticed it, I'm sure there are many ladies out there that can relate to that. Boxing Day 2011 I braved it all and stepped on the scale. The last time I did that it read 120lb (underweight for my height) so you can imagine the shock when I sad 207.2lb. I started losing weight as my New Years resolution and I am now down to 168lb but I have slipped into my old ways and I'm afraid to say that my disorder is back. My goal weight is 145lbs. I am planning on joining Slimming World on the 3rd and hope that the physical support group will help me. I need people that can hold me accountable for my decisions and force me to see what I'm doing to myself. I have many friends that have had great success with it so fingers crossed.

Anyway, this message ended up a lot longer than I originally planned.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, im sherita i jus turned 24 in august im only 4'11 my ultimate goal is 130lbs, i currently weigh 193lbs.,this is also the biggest ive ever been and it has been so depressing i dont feel human, also me n the hubby of 3yrs would like to start ttc right away after the weight loss so that has been,my motivation so far. Good luck Every1 :)


----------



## shterr612

I'm Sheila. I'm 26 and just had my baby girl Emilia 4 weeks ago. I went from 130 to about 185. I was luck and lost a bunch already, without doing anything... Lots of water retention, I guess! I haven't weighed myself in about a week... But I believe I'm around 150 or 155. My goal is to eventually get back to the 130.

I know 4 weeks is early to worry about losing weight. My main goal is to get healthy habits back in mind. I've got a major sweet tooth and like junk food too much. I've been feeling very lazy and sitting around the house too much. I dont care about losing weight fast, I just want motivation to get back to a healthy lifestyle now, before I go back to work and "real life" starts again!

Good luck to all! I'm excited!


----------



## Ghost

I'll join. Unfortunately I think i'm a bit heavier than all of you. I think my weight is the region of 17 stone ( :( ) as I recently just put a lot of weight on. I've always been about 15 and a half to 16 stone since i was in the middle of my teenage years despite dieting. But I was happy that at least i wasn't putting on any more.Things have been chaotic recently as a family member passed away and my grandfather was diagnosed with prostate cancer so I think that hasn't helped. Plus I went on holiday three weeks ago and put 5 lb on.

I'm twenty-two and I've been ntnp-ing with my partner since we started dating ten months ago but we haven't been successful as of yet. With a previous ex partner, when i was a little bit lighter I tried conceiving for two years and nothing happened either. All of this obviously concerned me and I went to the doctors who said it was most likely weight related, as my periods have always been long or irregular too. Whilst I don't believe its just down to that as my mother didn't conceive after me and she found out she had endometriomas, I know they won't investigate further unless I lose a bit of weight , which leads me to here.

Last week I started a diet, so I'll post up my weight when I can get to an accurate weighing scales, which will probably be Tuesday. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## sarahandalan

hi i'll join in :)

i'm 27 and just had my second son 3 months ago. i'm 5'8 and i weighed myself this morning at 12 stone 12 so 169 pounds. my pre baby weight is about 11 stone 6 but my ideal weight is about 10 stone 6. just really want to feel good in my body.
not doing to bad today no snacking apart from fruit and had homemade soup for lunch. also went for 30 min walk.
my aim for this month is prob 6lb.


----------



## beth_terri

I'll join (although I am trying celebrity slim) but this will help keep me motivated. I'll get weighed tonight for an accurate weight result as I get free weigh ins at weight watchers. 

Anyway, I'm 21 and weigh roughly 14 stone (was 14 stone 2 when I started celebrity slim on Thursday will edit today's weight later). I'm 5foot 8 size 14 and desperately need to loose the weight!! Before I had children I was ten stone and a comfortable size 10.

I wanna be a slim yummy mummy :)


----------



## Jen_xx

Great ladies !!! Official weigh ins begin today, and will be every Monday for the remainder of the month. I will start it off.

SW (starting weight) = 216
CW (current weight) = 114.2
GW(goal weight) = 145


I am +1 pound. I was 113.6 I think AF will be showing soon. 
Let's stay motivated everyone!! We can do this. Get those weights in.


----------



## beth_terri

Okay my little update. On Thursday (starting weight) I weighed 14 stone 2. Tonight at weight watchers I weigh 13 stone 11! So I've somehow lost 5lb in 4 days lol. My scales weigh the sane as the ww ones too :/ xx


----------



## Mea

Well done beth_terri :thumbup:

So here's mine for this week
SW (starting weight) = 160
CW (current weight) = 144
GW(goal weight) = 133


----------



## shterr612

Sw- 185
cw- 151
gw- 135


----------



## africaqueen

SW= 256

CW= 228

GW= 182

I have lost 2 stones in past 2yrs but have come to a standstill lately. As regards this October challenge i am looking to lose 1 stone by the end of the month  GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## Jen_xx

Way to go ladies!!!
We can also put hints, reciepes, work outs, etc here to help each other out. 

Also if you have MyFitnessPal you can share your user names as well.


Keep up the great work!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Can I join? I'm Emily, 24 currently trying to lose weight/maintain for my wedding NEXT MONTH (eek) I have 3.5lbs to lose for my 9st goal. I have lost 29lbs so far. My name on my fitness pal is PinkEmily.


----------



## sarahandalan

hows everyone getting on this week? i'm still eating healthy and i managed to do 30 day shred last night and i've been for a walk with the dogs today. 
i had homemade french bread pizza with mushrooms and pepers and lots of salad last night mmmm not sure what i'm having tonight can anyone give me ideas?


----------



## africaqueen

I don't bother with any apps as i am following slimming worlds plan.
I have been good since Monday but today i have had 2 mini milky ways and a freddo as AF is due soon and im in such a choccy mood! will be good tomorrow though to compensate. How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## shterr612

I went grocery shopping today and got some healthy foods... so hopefully that will help! The first few weeks home from the hospital after having the baby, I had zero appetite, but now it's coming back with a vengeance... and I'm craving junk food. Boo! I'm trying to make sure that I do something active every day, whether it's taking Emilia for a walk in the stroller or yoga at home. Just struggling with motivation a bit.


----------



## Jen_xx

AF arrived today which explains my CW going up and down so much. Going grocery shopping for some healthy munchies within the next few days. Right now I am counting calories and watching my portions. :)

Hope this pays off.


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey Ladies!

I had my first meeting at SW last night and weighed in at 183lbs. Slightly higher than my home scales of 175lbs. 

I started at 207lbs and aim to be 145lbs.


----------



## shterr612

Was planning orange juice, a slice of whole grain toast with peanut butter and a banana for breakfast. Little on only let me eat the toast. I guess the banana will be a good snack! :haha: I'm feeding her now, then planning on a stroller walk for at least half an hour. Hubby and I have a dinner/movie date tonight. Determined to eat a salad!


----------



## Jen_xx

Hey girls!! Everyone seems to be going very well! I snuck a peek on the scale this am and I am down to 212.2lbs 

Just that little bit is keeping me motivated! Loving how I feel when I am able to control my urges and drink and eat healthy instead of following suit with my husband who eats whatever he wants. 

We can do this ladies! Official weigh in on Monday! Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Rosmuira23

Hi africaqueen how are you, you are doing well with the weight loss. I'm back on the site hoping for a BFP that will stick, found out that my thyroid was crazy hence the reason for mmc


----------



## Jen_xx

How are your weekends going?


----------



## africaqueen

Rosmuira23 said:


> Hi africaqueen how are you, you are doing well with the weight loss. I'm back on the site hoping for a BFP that will stick, found out that my thyroid was crazy hence the reason for mmc

Hi Rosmuira! Nice to see you.
Best of luck with next cycle! we go again in Feb. Hoping its 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## angieloo

Can I still join you ladies? I would love to be down a few by Halloween!

We're taking family photos and I would like to look decent in them:)

SW: 191
CW: 191
GW: 180


----------



## Jen_xx

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies !

I'm a week late in joining in but I'm reli interested , this thread sounds like it would keep me motivated !! I'm going to weigh myself wen I get home later and post up :) my aim is to have a stone off for xmas ! Would be great , today for breakfast I had porridge with honey and for lunch I had homemade soup :) !! Good luck ladies !!


----------



## shterr612

Weighed in this morning - down a few! Yay!

SW (last weeks weight)- 151 lbs
CW (today's)- 148 lbs
GW- 135 lbs


----------



## Jen_xx

Monday weigh ins!!! 

Heres mine
SW - 216
CW - 211.2
GW - 145
Im down +4 !!! I started phentermine yesterday with a easy diet and workout regime. I'm hoping to see some positive results!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Well done girls great weight loss , keep up the hard work !! I've started my diet today and its going very well , going to do my workout dvd now once I get LO to bed , my starting weight is 60.9kg , not sure what that is in stones though :( if anyone has any idea lol ?


----------



## shterr612

Any good workout ideas? Something I can do around the house, as I have a 5 week old.


----------



## Jen_xx

Simply walking in place is a great way to exercise. Or walking up and down stairs or a few steps if you have them. Cardio is always great when wanting to shed the weight. And holding lo in your arms also helps strengthen your arms. :)


----------



## angieloo

I do little workouts like pushups, jumping jacks, squats, etc
Or I just turn on music and dance like crazy :D

Every little bit helps


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm using the 30 day shred dvd by jillian michaels its reliiiii gud !! And the 10 minute solution abs dvd , I also try to go a walk everyday !


----------



## beth_terri

I have the 30 day shred. It's good. I'd like to get an insanity workout but you sweat loads and I don't fancy getting a sweaty living room lol xx


----------



## shterr612

I have the 30 Day Shred as well, I just wasn't sure if it's still to early to do such a workout yet. I have my 6 week appt coming up and I'll check with the doctor. Then I am all over it! It's starting to get really cold here, so I have been slacking on the walking, but I will try some of the other things. Thanks for the ideas, ladies!


----------



## beth_terri

shterr612 said:


> I have the 30 Day Shred as well, I just wasn't sure if it's still to early to do such a workout yet. I have my 6 week appt coming up and I'll check with the doctor. Then I am all over it! It's starting to get really cold here, so I have been slacking on the walking, but I will try some of the other things. Thanks for the ideas, ladies!

I went spinning 4 weeks pp lol. Youll be fine just maybe miss out the abs part for a few weeks (I did abs after spinning and my stomach cramped up. Was rather painful!) X


----------



## stacey&bump

shterr612 said:


> I have the 30 Day Shred as well, I just wasn't sure if it's still to early to do such a workout yet. I have my 6 week appt coming up and I'll check with the doctor. Then I am all over it! It's starting to get really cold here, so I have been slacking on the walking, but I will try some of the other things. Thanks for the ideas, ladies!

I'd definatley wait until ur 6 week check up hun and see what they think. Ur health comes first :) ! I know its getting cold here too so the walks are gettin fewer with me lol ! I also bought a jump rope to take up skipping wile I'm watching the soap , my friend does it ad said its brilliant cardio and loses weight all over :) ! Good luck ladies


----------



## angieloo

I have the 30day shred too. I haven't done it in awhile, but I should probably give it a go :)


----------



## Jen_xx

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## toffee2010

I'm 25 , 5'4 and weigh 16st 5 lbs . Shock shock shock horror ! I want to lose weigh for healthier lifestyle not to diet for a month and put weigh back on . I started gym last week so feeling very hopeful . Always been up and down in weight but this time it's for good . X


----------



## aegle

I guess this thread kinda fell off the bandwagon... I made a facebook group for BnB fitness.

Add me on facebook.com/jessica.whitney and send me a message to add you to the group and I will.

The purpose of the group is to keep us accountable and make sure we get the bodies we deserve!


----------

